# Sykes inshore slam



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Got a black drum , a trout , and 1sheepshead ,Caught everything on live shrimp, beach side from 6am till 10 . Really slow sheepshead bite .saw a nice school of reds come through . No takers !


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Is that Barry Hussien and Hillary in your Avatar? I did not know she was Muslim.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sweet. 

see any cownose rays swimming by?


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> sweet.
> 
> see any cownose rays swimming by?


Guy down from me caught a ray , I don't know what kind it was ?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

getbent said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Guy down from me caught a ray , I don't know what kind it was ?


you'll know when hey come by. they're big and brown and look like bats flying through the water.


----------

